# Green water and GSA



## ocelli (Sep 11, 2010)

Help,
My water is green with some sort of floating algae. All was good, plants growing like weeds. Now green water. Even after frequent 50% water changes.
I have been looking for a post I saw somewhere showing the relationship with the different type algae due to nutrition deficiency. What deficiency causes which algae.

75 gallon
I am using the PMDD fert from aquariumfertilizer.com at 1 oz. Daily

Water parameters
Ammonia. 0
PH. 6.4
Nitrite. 0
Nitrate. 0
Gh. 8
KH. 3
Phosphate 0.25 ppm

2x t5 10hrs daily
Just reduced to 8 hrs


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

uv sterlizer will cure that.


----------



## ocelli (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, just ordered one


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The UV sterilizer will kill the GW but wont correct the imbalance that caused it. Most likely KNO3 and PO4 are both too high.

I think this link will help you balance your tank:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/69737-method-controlled-imbalances-summary.html


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Newt said:


> The UV sterilizer will kill the GW but wont correct the imbalance that caused it. Most likely KNO3 and PO4 are both too high.
> 
> I think this link will help you balance your tank:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/69737-method-controlled-imbalances-summary.html


This is the awesome thread, I learned a lot from it.


----------

